# Has anyone compared Jed Dynamic series to paradigm studio or energy rc series?



## supermoore1025 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was wondering have anyone compared Jed dynamic series diy designs to something from energy or paradigm, and any other popular brand out there?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

That is like comparing apples to bananas...


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

I've only slightly compared mine (4T's) to my Infinity Beta-50's, not enough to give a good comparison though. They're certainly voiced differently though.
http://clearwave.forumotion.net/t108-lb-s-dynamic-4t-mk2-s


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

In order to properly compare speakers they must be of the same type, size, cost, 2way 3way etc. Otherwise it is like comparing apples and bananas.


----------

